# Vacuum Splint Replacements



## keith10247 (May 25, 2009)

Good Evening.  So I cracked open one of my Vacuum splints today and noticed that the tube on one of them was broke off.  Someone mentioned that we should look in to an alternative splinting solution (besides the vacuum splints). 

One recommendation that I was given was the Ferno Pro Splints.  Has anybody used these?  These are the ones he was talking about: http://www.ferno.com/product_detail.aspx?prodID=CDB9BC4F-1819-4C1C-AB92-49460823C369

Thanks!

--Keith


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

Vacuum splints are awesome. ProSplints / FracPak are cool... but kinda silly. They only work if the BROKEN limb is in the right shape to fit. I use SAM splints for a lot of stuff, and I'm a big fan of board splints... because that's what we still use in the Scouts.


----------

